# Is my rat lonely?



## Iloveratz500 (Jan 21, 2008)

I think my rat is lonely! I play with him a lot but while I am at school for like 7 hours I think he gets lonely!  What should I do?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

All rats need companions since they are colony animals and very social. Get him a friend


----------



## Squeak (Sep 4, 2007)

lilspaz68 said:


> All rats need companions since they are colony animals and very social. Get him a friend )


I agree with lilspaz. Nothing is better for a rat then another rat. Even spending large amounts of time can't make up for the companionship of another rat.


----------



## lvratz (Jan 12, 2008)

If he had a friend, he won't be lonely


----------



## Hattie (Jan 25, 2008)

Rats really need to be kept with a friend (it's like the number one rule ). You just gotta buy him a friend (another boy), and he'll be noticably happier in no time.


----------



## Turfle (Dec 30, 2007)

I was going to type in a big tado about how your baby needs a friend and how they live longer, are happier and don't get into so much trouble but, it seems that has all been taken care of....so....get your baby a friend..then take lots of pictures and post them!!!!!!!!


----------



## Iloveratz500 (Jan 21, 2008)

thanks, I'll try to persuade my Mom to get me another rat! Please keep posting! :lol: 8)


----------



## Darksong17 (Feb 11, 2007)

Definitely get another as everyone else has said! I recommend trying to find a good rescue or breeder near you to get her a friend:

http://www.petinfopackets.com/rats/ratinfopacket.html#rescues
http://www.petinfopackets.com/rats/ratinfopacket.html#breeders


Don't forget to quarantine any new rats before doing introductions slowly:

http://www.petinfopackets.com/rats/rathealth.html#quarantine

http://ratguide.com/care/behavior/introducing_rats.php
http://www.ratfanclub.org/newrat.html
http://www.ratpalace.com/rat-articles/rat-introductions.php


----------



## Antje (Jan 30, 2008)

Maybe you can let your Mum read the suggestions in this topic. :wink: Good luck!


----------



## Gary26Uk (Oct 2, 2007)

Lil Spaz is right , she helped me alot with advice when I was experiencing a lonely rat.Look for my posts for more advice and info.

In short though get another lil fella , itll cheer your rat up no end and the comedy that will ensue will be priceless !


----------



## Leala (May 31, 2007)

Here's a couple of great pages to have your mum read:
Info For Kids
Info For Parents
Both were taken from the website Curiosity Rats a rattery website from which I learned a lot about pet rats =).
They should ALWAYS be kept in pairs. They will love you more for it.


----------



## Iloveratz500 (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks you so much for all of the help! I will tell my Mom to read all of the pages you guys have told me about. I just need help with one more thing and its kind of a toughie.......convincing my parents. As some people say..."I am still under the control of them." 

My Mom is always taking my rat away from me whenever I get him out! She loves him so why can't I get another rat?But whenever I say "Mom? Can I please have another rat?" She says "No, you have already got Templeton"(My rats name). She acts like she loves Templeton. Like I said whenever I get Templeton out my Mom takes him from me! My Mom is like, "Templeton, Do you wanna come to Grandma? Heres a carrot!" (sometimes...I take that back, most of the time it annoys me :x )I know she loves him, and I take perfectly good care of him when I am home and not at school, but Whenever I ask my Mom if I can get another rat she says no. I am going to start begging for another rat without(if its possible) annoying her

If you have any suggestions for me please post them, and thanks again for the pages you recommend my Mom should read. I will try to make her!

Pleae keep posting!


----------



## Leala (May 31, 2007)

It's funny that your mom loves him so much and doesn't want you to get another one. Maybe she is afraid you will neglect Templeton for your new rat..
Maybe you should convince your MUM to get rats haha. She seems to like Templeton a lot.


----------



## Iloveratz500 (Jan 21, 2008)

She does love him! argh! She just fed him anouther carrot! I was thinking of getting her a rat of her own for Borthday, but, I knew it was a crazy idea! Still though.....I am considering it. 

Anyways, yesterday I put a whole booklet of why I should get a second rat. I printed out all of the posts you guys said and the thing that Leala said to show to my parents. I pout the booklet on thir bed. I put, Do NOT throw away, on the cover of it, but, my Mom still threw it away. But before my Mom did that my parents read it and STILL said I was not getting another rat. 

It's time to go to drastic measures! lol

thanks for the help! Please keep posting!

  8) :lol:


----------



## Neophyte (Feb 12, 2008)

You really need to explain to your parents that rats are very social animals, and they need a companion to feel safe and happy. It is almost 100% positive that your rat is unhappy because he is alone. Just explain that you need to get another rat for your first rat's health and happiness. It isn't any more difficult to care for another rat, nor should it cost much more.

Just remember, if you are planning on getting a second rat, there are procedures you should follow to be sure they don't fight. Also, you will need to be sure you have a big enough cage, and that you change the bedding more often. But don't worry, it is all very easy once you read about it.

Let us know what happens.


----------



## Leala (May 31, 2007)

Ask your parents how they would feel if they were to never see another human being again.
That's pretty much the same thing for your little rattie. The companion of a human isn't enough. He will get too lonely =(. Have you tried telling your parents he could get sick from depression and die? =(


----------



## Iloveratz500 (Jan 21, 2008)

So far...nothing has happened


----------



## Iloveratz500 (Jan 21, 2008)

and...no I haven't told my parents about how Templeton would get depresed and die!! I need to tell my Mom!

Oh, and thats a good point Leala, what if they couldn't see another human being again? Thats what it is like for my ratty.....


----------



## Leala (May 31, 2007)

Exactly.
I don't know if it will help convince your parents but it might. If not I guess you will have to try and cut a deal with them. You prove to them that you can handle the responsibility by doing various things and they let you get Templeton a friend or if you don't prove to them then you keep Templeton as a lone rat =(. 
Two rats are no more difficult to care for than one rat and they will thrive and live longer in pairs. Not to mention they will love YOU even more for it.
Good luck. I wish there was more I could do to help you!


----------



## Iloveratz500 (Jan 21, 2008)

THe only thing about gettting me another rat is that..I'd have to get a knew cage, maybe, my cage is....1 ft. by 1ft. by 2ft. Hopefull, thats big ebough and I'd have to but a new travel cage, I sometimes travel to th beach on weekends....but, I don't have that much money saved up!

darn.


----------

